# The New One Is Out Of Aintree!



## Elf On A Shelf (25 March 2015)

NTD has said today the The New One will not run in the Aintree Hurdle. A bone scan has revealed that the horse has Kissing Spines and he is now out for the rest of the season.

If will be interesting to see how they go about treating him over summer - will they op? Inject? See if time off helps?

Part of me (a HUGE part) thinks that he is now running scared of Mullins after he announced that Faugheen, Arctic Fire, Hurricane Fly and Annie  Power will all have entries in the Aintree Hurdle with the intentions of running. 

The New One seems to have been a bit of a one hit wonder! But we shall see if he returns to anything like his electrifying best in the future.


----------



## KautoStar1 (25 March 2015)

Just read on RP website.  He was running ok prior to Cheltenham. And while he may well have KS I don't think it's suddenly affected his performance in the way he ran at Cheltenham. I suspect the others were just a lot better than him. Or at least they were on the day. 

NTD says no surgery planned so we will have to see how they plan to treat him I guess. 

Either way I hope he is ok & we see him next season.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 March 2015)

I  am sorry about this but I think he has now lost all chance of winning a Champion Hurdle, perhaps a longer trip like the World Hurdle. I was a little concerned to see that NTD said he hadnt heard of kissing spines before.

I just hope they can get him right and he can come out next season and do himself justice.


----------



## bonny (25 March 2015)

The problem with The New One as I see it, is that he's the best 2 miler we've got over here and yet he's a long way behind the Irish horses and always will be. Nigel seems unable to accept that, he seemed to think he would win the champion hurdle even when it was easy to see he couldn't. I don't think he takes defeat very well and I doubt he would have taken on Mullins horses again which kind of leads him with no where to go where the top races are concerned.


----------



## Maesfen (25 March 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			I was a little concerned to see that NTD said he hadnt heard of kissing spines before.

I just hope they can get him right and he can come out next season and do himself justice.
		
Click to expand...

TBF, unless you're into forums and the like, it's relatively easy to not have heard of or have any knowledge of kissing spines before even if the conditions were there; it's only with the new technology recently that people have started to know and treat it for what it is, before that it was thought to be just  cold backed and one of those things.

I too hope he'll be back better than ever, I've enjoyed watching him.


----------



## Clodagh (25 March 2015)

I doubt they would withdraw him, saying he has KS just to avoid the Mullin's yard. It is a shame, he is a beautiful horse.
My Mum, who hunted all her life and is now 72 had never heard of it either, as Maesfen says it is a new fangled invention, like giving badly behaved children a 'syndrome'. (Insert smiley here!).


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2015)

Clodagh said:



			I doubt they would withdraw him, saying he has KS just to avoid the Mullin's yard. It is a shame, he is a beautiful horse.
My Mum, who hunted all her life and is now 72 had never heard of it either, as Maesfen says it is a new fangled invention, like giving badly behaved children a 'syndrome'. (Insert smiley here!).
		
Click to expand...

Not much to smile about   This is what happens if they aren't treated. I imagine that's pretty painful for a horse. There's nothing new about the condition. The only thing that's new-ish is having xray machines powerful enough to get the pictures to show why a horse is cold backed our behaving badly. They often (60 % is one estimate) are together with sacroiliac joint strain and/or PSD, though, so treatment of the KS does not always cure the problems.

http://www.veterinary-thermal-imaging.com/images/equine_thermography/kissing-spine-xray.png


----------



## Maesfen (25 March 2015)

ycbm said:



			The only thing that's new-ish is having xray machines powerful enough to get the pictures to show why a horse is cold backed our behaving badly.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Mariposa (25 March 2015)

To be honest I'd not heard of kissing spine until I started coming on this forum! 

It's an awful shame he's out, but those Irish horses really do make everyone else look normal, even superstars like The New One ( and I do think he's a superstar, he's just beautiful to look at and when he's in full flight he just looks amazing.) 

I'm so looking forward to seeing Rock on Ruby, he'll give Mullin's lot a run for their money!


----------



## Clodagh (25 March 2015)

Maesfen said:



			Isn't that what I said?
		
Click to expand...

I think so. Also what I meant.


----------



## Maesfen (25 March 2015)

Thanks!

Have to agree with M'posa; the Irish horses have been phenomenal this year and an absolute pleasure to watch.


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 March 2015)

But if people have been watching him race, just lately he has not been right in his jumping and they must have been looking why this is. But utter crap to say they are running scared, to me looking after a horse in their care.


----------



## Maesfen (25 March 2015)

Quite agree with you EB.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2015)

Maesfen said:



			Isn't that what I said?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was. I wasn't answering you, I was answering Clodagh. I quoted Clodagh, not you.


----------

